# mphibian Medicine and Captive Husbandry



## rednkhuntertd (Jul 26, 2007)

Has anyone heard or read this book:

Amphibian Medicine and Captive Husbandry
by Brent R. Whitaker (Editor), Kevin N. Wright (Editor)

I wanted to get it for some fun reading! Also, I have frogs of my own. Yes I do know it is expensive, but I want to learn. Thank You for any suggestions. The link below is the amazon link to this book. 


http://www.amazon.com/Amphibian-Medicin ... 10-5356928


----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

Excellent text - and the best reference for amphibian medicine currently. Not exactly light reading - but great to have around.


----------



## bbrock (May 20, 2004)

A must have for any serious keeper.


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

highly recommended!


----------



## AZDR_A (Mar 20, 2004)

It is really nice to have on hand, and very well written! Dr. Kevin Wright is actually our vet and friend, really nice guy!


----------

